# الاقسام المريخية > اخبار المريخ 2021م >  >  اخبار مريخية ورياضية  السبت 13 فبراير 2021م

## مريخابي كسلاوي

*مركز الخليج
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*عناوين صحف المريخ الزعيم الصادرة صباح اليوم السبت 13 فبراير 2021





كتابة : عارف ساتي

الصدى ::-

المريخ يتأهب للأهلي من ملعب الحرس..... و سيمبا يفاجئ فيتاكلوب في عقر داره
الموت يغيب المريخي محمد جعفر قريش والنادي يغلق أبوابه حداداً
ضربات قوية للأهلي المصري قبل مواجهة المريخ
سيمبا التنزاني يقهر فيتاكلوب في عقر داره والزمالك يتعثر بالتعادل أمام المولودية

الأحمر الوهاج ::-

المريخ يتدرب بالقاهرة والقبيلة الحمراء تبكي قريش بدمع سخين
وجدت اهتمام الإعلام المصري : بعثة المريخ تصل القاهرة وتحل بفندق حرس الحدود 
في أولى مناوراته بالعاصمة المصرية : المريخ يؤدي حصة تدريبية ساخنة عصر أمس 
اصابتها الفجيعه وبكته بدمع سخين : القبيلة الحمراء تودع الفارس قريش








*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*المريخ يؤدي تدريبه الأول بملعب حرس الحدود



والفريق يتدرب على فترتين اليوم السبت
المكتب الإعلامي
أجرى فريق الكرة بنادي المريخ تدريبه الأول في الخامسة من مساء امس بتوقيت القاهرة بملعب حرس الحدود الخاص بالتدريبات، وكانت بعثة المريخ قد حلت بفندق حرس الحدود بعد ان وصلت للقاهرة في الرابعة من فجر أمس الجمعة بقيادة نائب رئيس البعثة عضو مجلس الإدارة ورئيس القطاع الرياضي الأستاذ عمر محمد عبدالله، ووجدت بعثة المريخ لدي وصولها إستقبالاً من طاقم السفارة السودانية إضافة لمناديب النادي الأهلي كما إستقبل البعثة الأستاذ الصادق صالح جابر "مادبو" نائب الرئيس للشؤون المالية والإستثمار ورئيس بعثة المريخ للقاهرة، وقد أدى الفريق مرانه الأول بإشراف المدير الفني للفريق التونسي البلجيكي نصر الدين النابي إضافة لطاقمه المعاون، وقد تدرب الثنائي طبنجة والنيجيري إديلاي أولامليكان منفردان بالجري حول الملعب، كما قام الدكتور صلاح برسي بالإشراف على تدريبات خاصة للثنائي الذي يعاني من الإصابة، وشاهد المران من الخارج الثنائي عماد الصيني إضافة لمصعب كردمان كما شاهده رئيس البعثة ونائبه إضافة لمندوب السفارة والأستاذة ميرفت حسين مندوبة الإتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم، وقد إشتمل التدريب على الإحماء والتدرب بالكرة، ومن المنتظر ان يؤدي الفريق تدريبا اليوم السبت عند الساعة الثانية عشر ظهراً  ومسائي في السادسة مساءا، ومن المنتظر ان يواصل المريخ إستعداداته لحين موعد مباراة الأهلي المصري في السادس عشر من شهر فبراير في أولى مباريات المريخ في دور المجموعات.












*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*المريخ يخوض مرانه الأول في مصر
السودان-بدر الدين بخيت 




المريخ 

خاض  فريق كرة القدم بالمريخ السوداني، أول حصة تدريبية له بالعاصمة المصرية  القاهرة، امس  الجمعة، استعدادا لخوض مباراته الأولى بدور المجموعات من  بطولة دوري أبطال إفريقيا أمام الأهلي، يوم الثلاثاء المقبل.

الحصة التدريبية للمريخ السوداني، التي تسلم  نشرة بها، جرت في تمام الخامسة مساء بتوقيت القاهرة، في ملعب حرس الحدود الخاص بالتدريبات.

وشارك  في الحصة التدريبية جميع اللاعبين عدا الثنائي أحمد طبنجة الظهير  الأيسر، وقلب الدفاع النيجيري إديللي أولامليكان، اللذين اكتفيا بالجري حول  الملعب، تحت إشراف طبيب الفريق الدكتور صلاح برسي.

واشتمل التدريب، الذي أشرف عليه المدير الفني الجديد نصر الدين النابي، على الإحماء والتدرب بالكرة.

وتابع  مران المريخ، ثنائي وسط الفريق المتواجد بالقاهرة للعلاج منذ الأسبوع قبل  الماضي، عماد الصيني ومصعب كردما، إلى جانب متابعة رئيس البعثة ونائبه،  إضافة لمندوب السفارة السودانية بالقاهرة.

وتقرر أن يخوض المريخ حصتين تدريبيتين صباح ومساء غد السبت على الملعب ذاته.




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*بيان أتحاد جماهير المريخ الرافضة لقرارات المجلس ومناهضتها والدعوة لاجتماع حاشد يوم الأحد بحوش إستاد المريخ 




بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
 اتحاد جماهير المريخ
 (نحن في الشدة بأس يتجلى) 

 السيدات والسادة جمهور المريخ العظيم نبتهل لله ان يتقبل القبول الحسن الرمز المريخي الأمين العام السابق لنادي المريخ واحد أهم رموز النادي الأستاذ / محمد جعفر قريش ونعزي أنفسنا وكافة أمة المريخ. وعلى درب الراحل نسير متوحيدين رافعين راية الاتحاد لصياغة مستقبل مريخنا بايدينا. 

 أيها الشرفاء 

يخاطبكم اتحاد جمهور المريخ (ب) 
البيان رقم (1) 

طالعنا منشور عبر الصفحة الرسمية للنادي و ضمن ماجاء فيه :

فتح أبواب العضوية (اكتساب وتجديد) عبر نافذتين :

1. دار النادي. 
2. المكتب التنفيذي. 

وتحديد موعدا لاجازة النظام الأساسي. 

وحرصا منا على حفظ حقوق النادي ومكتسباته وتصحيح المسارات بأكملها التي ينوي (اتحاد جماهير) المريخ السير فيها بعد التشاور مع القواعد باللقاء الحاشد الذي تم تأجيله لتزامن ذلك مع رحيل الرمز المغفور له بإذن الله محمد جعفر قريش فقد تم تأجيل الاجتماع إلى الأحد الساعة السابعة مساء بميادين الاستاد الشمالية (الحوش) وحتى نصل بالنادي إلى الطريق القويم نؤكد :

 أولا :

الرفض التام لأي إجراء يخص فتح العضوية بالطرق التي ينوي المجلس اعتمادها. 

 ثانيا :

فتح منفذ لتجديد و اكتساب العضوية بالمكتب التنفيذي بدعة مكشوفة الاهداف.

 ثالثا :

تعيين لجنة عضوية محايدة لإدارة الملف. يمثل فيها كل ألوان الطيف المريخي أحد أهم ما توافق عليه (اتحاد جمهور المريخي) وهو مطلب لا تنازل عنه. 

 رابعاً  : 

على جماهير المريخ عدم الانسياق وراء اجراءات المجلس الحالية المختصة بفتح باب العضوية و انتظار مخرجات اللقاء الحاشد الذي يرتبه (اتحاد جمهور المريخ) . 

 سادساً :

التئام شمل الجماهير وتوحدها يوم الأحد القادم وهي من  تقرر في القول الفصل. 

 سابعاً :

على جماعة سوداكال ان تحذر فالمريخ ليست مطية لتحقيق الأهداف الشخصية فتصرفات المجموعة تبرهن بأن لها مشروعها الخاص وهذا ما نرفضه جملة و تفصيلا. 

ثامناً :

نحذر من مغبة تجاهل مطالب جماهير المريخ والتي يعبر عنها اتحاد جمهور المريخ وجماعة سوداكال التي فشلت في تنفيذ خارطة طريق الفيفا عليها أن تستمع بجدية لآراء جمهور المريخ. 

 عليه ...

سوف نناهض كل ما من شأنه أن يقف حجر عثرة في عودة العافية للكيان المريخي. 

وعاش المريخ موفور القيم ناهض العزة خفاق العلم

 بأمر اتحاد جمهور المريخ








*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*وصول بعثة المريخ الى مطار القاهرة 



Hisham Abdalsamad 


وصلت بحمدالله بعثة نادي المريخ الى مطار القاهرة الدولي في الرابعة من فجر امس الجمعة .


وكان في استقبال البعثة طاقم يفارة السودان بمصر وبالأضافة لمبعوثيين من النادي الأهلي المصري .


وايضا كان في استقبال البعثة الأستاذ الصادق صالح جابر مادبو رئيس بعثة المريخ للقاهرة والذي كان قد سبق البعة للقاهرة .

وبعد خروج بعثة المريخ من المطار توجهت الى مقر استضافتها في فندق حرس الحدود .









*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*لمن    تقرع     الاجراس؟



 ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
        حسن     محمد     حمد 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
      اتحاد   شداد ولجانه  المتعفنة
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

â– بسم الله .. ونحن نعود اليوم  بعد غيبة .. طويلة ..نعود الي مهنة الركض المحموم خلف المتاعب والمصاعب والازمات .. في وطن ..اصبحت تفاصيل اليوم العادي لمواطنيه كارثة بحد ذاتها ..نعود لاجل المريخ العظيم وعشاقه الاوفياء ..ولاجل الحق والحقيقة ..مع وعد ان لا نغيب عن اعين قراء الاجراس .. مرة اخرى ..ما بقينا قيد الحياة .. بحول المولي جل وعلا ..!!
â– بدءا ..ارجو ان اعود الي حلقة ساخنة حللت فيها ضيفا علي برنامج المسرح الرياضي باذاعة بلادي امس الاول ..في ضيافة الرائع ايمن حسب الرسول في مواجهة مع العزيز ..محمد كبوتش..لتناول حكم (القصاص الذاتي العاطفي المصالحي) المقزز ..للجنة انضباط اتحاد شداد.. الذي قصد به(الجلادون)  تدمير موهبة وما تبقي من مشوار لثلاثي المنتخب الوطني والمريخ ..عجب .. الرشيد وخميس ..(انتقاما) منهم علي (تفضيلهم) للمريخ علي حساب نادي الاسرة البشيرية المدحورة واتباعها ..!!
â–  احترم جدا الاستاذ الصديق محمد ابراهيم كبوتش ..ولكن .. كانت مهمة الدفاع عن فساد شداد ولجانه امرا مستحيلا .. في مواجهة اعلامي قضي 5 سنوات من عمره في دراسة مناهج النقد والقياس والبحث العلمي ..غير خبراته وشطارة ذات مع كدح قانوني اكاديمي بقاعات صرح قانوني في عراقة وقيمة كلية الحقوق بجامعة القاهرة فرع الخرطوم ..ايام الخرطوم خرطوم والفرع فرع..!!
â–  قلت بداية ..اننا لا نستطيع ان نكذب لنقول ان هناك مريخيا واحدا ..يظن ان د.شداد(مبرئ للذمة)..علي الاطلاق..:شأنه شأن تريليونات العملة المزورة التي تطحننا منذ عامين.. اذ ان هذا الشخص ..بتاريخه المؤسف مع كرة القدم ومنافسيه وحتي بعض اصدقائه وكثير من الابرياء .. مثل د.حليم والكوتش احمد عبدالله..واللواء عبدالمنعم النذير..وقانون (النو بينالتز) للمريخ في الديربي الممتاز.. وازدواجيته المقززة .. لا يجعل اعلامي مبتدئ قادر علي اخذ  (ذمته) علي محمل الجد والاعتبار..حتي لو جاء الي هذه الحلقة من عنبر خمسة بالتجاني الماحي ..توا ..!!
â–  اتحاد شداد هذا ..وضمنه كل لجانه ..وعلي راسها الانضباط .. جاءت عبر تسلط امانة الشباب الافسد في تاريخ الكون كله.. واموال الكاردينال .. بمهام محددة مسبقا ..علي راسها .. تدمير المريخ ..عبر كل الاليات والاسلحة المتاحة .. واعاقة مسيرته ..بكل الوسائل .. داخليا وخارجيا .. مع تعهد رسمي علي منع المريخ من تخطي الهلال محليا وخارجيا ..بكل ما لديهم من صلاحيات واليات..مع الاستعانة بكل مؤسسات النظام الامنية والمالية والتنفيذية..!!
â– (وهناك رواية باسم الدورى المحروق والعرق المسروق..توثق لكل مخازي وعار وفضائح حملة اختام فساد وعفن الانفس الضالة من البشير والوزير والفريق  الي الغفير ..في منع المريخ من الفوز مرتين بالكونفدرالية ومرتين بدورى الابطال ..القاري .. من اشتري الحكام وحارس مرمانا مرة..والمدرب الفرنسي هنا وهناك..وبكم ..وكيف ..).. الرواية التي تنام في كنف الصديق العزيز مولانا المجذوب وصنوه الخريسي ..وتتلهف اليها صفحات التاريخ السياسي والبوليسي والرياضي السوداني وافئدة وابصار كل منتمي لاشرف الكيانات من اصغر طفل وحتي اكبر مريخي ..يا خريسي ..و مجذوب..)!!
â– قلت ..ما لا يحتاج لاي اثبات ان د. شداد ..فاسد جدا .. لكن هذه القضية تزيد فساد الرجل لمعانا وبريقا ..لانه هو نفسه لديه سابقة مثبتة ..تسمي بلغة المحاكم ..(سابقة شداد القضائية).. لا يمكن تجاوزها في محاكمة اي جناية تطابقها .. تتعلق بعلاء الدين يوسف .. الذي وقع اقرار وعقد مستوف مع المريخ ثم لخلافات مع(سماسرة) مننا ..وقع عقدا مع الهلال ..
â–  لم يتردد د.فساد ..في رفضه انزال اي عقوبة علي اللاعب او الهلال ..متزرعا بانه ..لاعب منتخب ..وموهوب ..وكرة القدم اكل عيشه .. مضحك ومبك ايضا ..ان عجب ..والرشيد وبخيت ..ينطبق عليهم كل ما انطبق علي علاءالدين .. مع فارق واحد يقول .. انهم فضلوا المريخ علي الهلال ..(فقط..لا غير)..!!
â– قلت ..ان صفقة امانة شباب نظام الاسرة البشيرية .. التي استبدلت سرالختم بشداد .. كان مهرها ..(دم المريخ).. وطلب عنقه..حيا او ميتا ..ويكفي اعدام هذا الرجل متعفن الضمير والروح والوجدان لموهبة بكرى المدينة بذات الوزر(تفضيله المريخ علي الهلال).. (عربون) ود وسداد فاتورة للكاردينال الذي حلف طلاقا نكثا ..بان(بكري تاني ما بدقا).. وبالضرورة ان يقول شخص في (رخاصة)نفس شداد (سمعا وطاعة يا مولاي).. فالكرسي لشداد هو الاوكسجين والماء ولقمة العيش ..ولو كابر اتباعه وتابعيه الي يوم يقوم الناس لرب العالمين..
â–  اليس شداد ..نفسه الذي اعتسف ولاء السوباط وارغمه علي انتشال الهلال ..رغم انف موانع فيفا ..؟؟ ثم عاد ليجبر تاريخ وشعب المريخ علي الاستمرار قيد الاقامة الجبرية تحت رئاسة سوداكال وبقية مجموعة هوان الهوان .. لمزيد من الدمار والهوان والخراب .. الذي سيحتاج الي عشرات السنوات لجبره ..حال نجح شعب المريخ في كنس مجلس هوان وذل المريخ المدعوم من لجان اتحاد الفساد والعفن والبشاعات؟
â–  الكلام عن فساد افسد وافشل من مشي علي ارض هذا الوطن يحتاج الي مجلدات ..والله .. ولكن ..!!

          آخر     الاجراس
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
  مريخ الجنينة ..وفجر الخلاص
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
â–  الهجوم علي قوميز .. ذرء رماد علي عيون شعب المريخ محاباة لمجلس الهوان ..منو الاستمر مع هؤلاء .. بقت علي الفرنسي الشاطر بس؟
â–  النابي مدير فني شاطر جدا .. خصوصا ..في مباريات (in) اند (away)..وهو شاطر جدا في الانتقال من اي تنظيم اثناء المباراة الي التنظيم الانسب .. وايضا توظيف قدرات نجومه.. صنع اسطورة الهداف الخفي .. بشة ونزار حامد ..وبكرى المدينة 
â–  النابي يحتاج زمن يكفي لاداء مهمته ..وقبل ذلك دعمه .. والالتزام الاخلاقي معه من مجلس ادارة ..عرف عنه الاهمال المذرئ والجهل التام بمسؤوليات مجالس ادارات الاندية ..فلا تذيدوا مصاعبه باراء بلهاء .. نزقة ومتعجلة ..كفاية عليه بلاوي حكام عامر ود.فساد..!!
â–  قلت مرات في فضائيات واذاعات ..اجزم بان فجر الخلاص الاحمر قادم .. شاء شداد او الحكومة او سوداكال ومؤيدوه ..ام ضربوا برؤوسهم عرض الافق .. 
â– فجر الخلاص الاحمر ..ات .. بحول الله ..تعالي .. وقف معنا من يقف او رمي المنديل من يرميه .. سنعيده مريخا يشبه تاريخه منذ المسالمة 1908 .. ثبت معنا رموز ام لا.. جاء جمال او حازم او التازى او ابو اواب .. ام لا ..سننجز التغيير هنا وفي شارع واحد ..بحول الله تعالي .. لان هذه المدرجات لا تعرف الخزلان ولا تتعرفها الخيبة .. رجات الاحمر لا تخون ..يا سادة 
â–  عدنا ..وعادت تنظيمات القواعد  الحقيقية للنشاط الميداني اليومي المباشر .. (مريخاب اوفياء)الخطير عاد بدماء لا تقهر وافتتح نشاطه بجلسة تدشين (حلقة الشاي) الاشهر بالنادي ..مع شريف وبدر وابوسارة وجلال ..ولحق بهم مهند كمال ..والبقية .. ليقتحموا ملف العضوية مع المدرجات ودار النادي ..ولحق بهم تنظيم (حملة المخارز الحمراء) الفدائي الاشرس..وهذان وحدهما يكفيان لتغيير نظام الحكم الحالي والسابق والقادم..ناهيك عن اجبار مجلس الهوان ولجان اتحاد امانة شباب البشير .. علي الفرار..
â–  خلال 72 ساعة ..سنتولي امر تسجيل العضوية لكل اعضاء التنظيمين ..ونفتح الابواب لكل مريخي حقيقي..(امه بت عم ابوه)..للتضحية بالروح والدم لاجل مريخ السودان العظيم..!! وكفاية جعجعة .. وغيب وتعال ..وشكرا..!!
â–  يشرح الصدر ..ما يقوم به رجالات مريخ الجنينة .. بقيادة رئيس النادي و السكرتير يحي .. وبقية رفاق الصديق العزيز السنوسي عزيب المحامي ..
â–  مريخ الجنينة يقترب من الدورى الممتاز بشدة ..ويكفي جلده لرابطة كوستي بخماسية ..
وشكرا د.حسن برقو..اياديه المقدرة في مشوار احمر الجنينة العملاق .. غدا نفصل اكثر عن فرسان وقادة واقطاب ..مريخ الجنينة العظيم ..باذن الله!!
â–  نعزي كل مريخي ومريخية في فثدنا الجلل الاستاذ محمد جعفر قريش الذي انتقل الي الدار الاخرة ..بعد رحلة مع المرض تحمله في جلد وصبر ..اللهم تقبله في عليين واجبر كسرنا واله ..انا لله وانا اليه راجعون..!!








*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*المريخ يكشف عن شعاره الجديد في مباريات دوري الابطال



*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*صور وصول المريخ للقاهرة





*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*#رسميا اللجنة السداسية. تفرغ من اعداد الاستئناف وتسلمه للاتحاد بعد قليل ..




 فرغت اللجنة القانونية المكلفة من قبل مجلس ادارة نادي المريخ من إعداد مذكره استئناف مساء الامس وذلك  بعد الاستعانة بكل أهل القانون من ابناء المريخ داخل وخارج السودان  لإلغاء العقوبة الظالمة علي لاعبي المريخ
 وجاء الطعن على شاكلة القرار وسيسلم الاستئناف بعد قليل للاتحاد العام ..
 وفي تصريح حصري لعضو باللجة  لصفحة "عشاق التش" افاد بانهم لن يتركو حق المريخ للجان الاتحاد التي ثبت انها لاتعرف غير المماطلة ولاهم لها سوي التشفي في المريخ عبر لاعبيه
واضاف انهم سوف يضغطو علي اللجنة من اجل الاسراع في البت في الحكم وانهم مستعدون للذهاب بعيدا في كل الاحوال ..









*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الدكتور مجدي السليابي




   رد ناري علي لجان اتحاد المماطلة والانتماء الضيق



الاستهداف  الخطير لنادي المريخ من لجان الاتحاد العدليه..   جاء ختامه بام  الكبائر  مجازا... .... عندما ظلم المريخ  بظلمات لجان الاتحاد العدليه... .. والظلم  هكذا  يجب أن تضع له حدااا أمه المريخ وأمه السودان  ...  لأجل اقامه   دوله القانون. ...واستبان الأمر في كل   مآلات عند استهداف المريخ بإيقاف  ثلاثه من لاعبيه وأعمدة الفريق وهو يدافع عن السودان وليس إسرائيل...  واللاعبين هم من أبرز لاعبي المريخ والمنتخب.... لسته أشهر عجاف  منذ(  2021/1/21)  فيه أزدواج خطير... وممنهج... ومقصود... بعد اطاله أمد الفصل  وختامه.. ازدواجيه العقوبه... . أي توقيع أكثر من عقاب على أمر واحد... ..  أي بتوقيع أكثر من عقوبه..... جاءت  الأولى قبل  ٢٠١٢/١/٢١ واستنفذها  اللاعبين.بامر اللجان العدليه.... المتشابكه والمتداخله في اختصاصات فض  النزاعات والذي جاء جليا في قرار لجنه الاستئنافات... باختصاص أو عدم  اختصاص اللجنه الأولى مصدره القرار ام المكلفه..... في أخطر سابقه الإنسان  الرياضي  مسير ام مخير... ونعود  للثانيه والعود أحمد اي  العقوبه  مؤلمة   بعد التاريخ بعد ٢٠٢١/١/٢١ لستة أشهر اي العقاب الجديدة اي عقوبه بوكو حرام  لن يجدي معها الاستثناء.... وهنا يكمن الأمر فمن يطلب العداله يجب أن  يأتيها بأيدي بيضاء... َفلجان الاتحاد لم تفتح بحرف أن الهلال إثر على  اللاعبين الثلاثه وهم العمود الفقري للنادي قبل مباراة القمة الاخيرة   المريخ والهلال.. والتتويج  والبطولة... وتلك هي الشفافية... وماجاء  باللائحة نزاهة المسابقة. ََ. وان كان الأمر للمريخ لعلقت المشانق ولكنه من  نادي أهل الهوى والميل  ... و فلسفة منتوج  عقوبه جديده.... في توقيع أكثر  من عقوبه... لإيقاف اللاعب بغير ما استقر عليه الفقه والقانون والقضاء...  في نطاق وسريان العقوبه.... وفي ذلك انكار لفلسفه العقوبه الرياضيه.... َ.  للاعب  المحترف بعدم حرمانه من ممارسه كره القدم... حسب إرث لوزان... عند  التفريد للعقوبة سكت أعضاء اللجان العدليه وصمتوااا ... وهذه العقوبه  لم  نجدها حتى في.. َََ..... قوانين حمور ابي وفي قوانين ماقبل البدائية ....  وظلم اللاعبين ظلم الحسن والحسين..... وظلم  النادي وظلمت الرياضه  وامتد  الظلم لكل أمه المريخ والسودان... الأمر الذي يستوجب التغيير بثورة تقتلع  الظلم من جذوره أن وجد.. ... والتشفي من أبرز سماته قرارات لجان الاتحاد  العدليه في مواجهه المريخ منفردا منذ سابقه بكرى المدينة وعندما يفعلها  نادي .. 
https://www.facebook.com/عشاق-احمد-التش-1894375497269310/


  يكون القانون في اجازه ... حسب ما اجمع عليه الكافه.... ولم يجف دم اللاعب  بكرى المدينه وحصل الحصل... لأن مافات بالقانون يجب الايفوت بالعدالة....  ولم يجد المريخ عدل في لجان الاتحاد  والعدل واضح وضوح الشمس عندما يستأنف  المريخ يمعنون في الشكلية وتعني لجان الاتحاد  ويشطبون الاستئناف شكلا   لأنه من نادي المريخ.... ولم يرعوااا حتى من درس لوزان الأخير من نادي  الحركه الوطنية ... واللوائح كلمات بكماء... عندما لا يطبقها أهل لجنه  الانضباط... على أنفسهم.... واللائحه تستلزم وتوجب ضرورة توقيع جميع أعضاء  لجنة الانضباط على قرار إيقاف اللاعبين وليس المقرر منفردا... وفي ذلك  افتئات للائحة الانضباط... والايقاف طويل الأمد مايعادل موسم ... جاء بغل  عن ممارسة أي عدم ممارسة اي نشاط... أي العقوبه لم تكن قاصرة على المباريات  الرسمية واللاعبين  محرومون حتى من لعب الشطرنج... والحمد لله لم نجد نصا  يمنع زواج العجب.... لأن الجولف يمارسها غاريث بيل بغير نشاطه الأصلي كره  القدم..   في الاحتراف السليم وليس أنصاف الاحتراف... و بعد أن كفر غاريث  بيل  بكره القدم لم يتم إيقافه من كل النشاط سته اشهر.. والاستهداف الخطير  يكون خطير من انضباط محلي للمريخ بغير سند والأمر حقيقه  خطير... وللمريخ   رب يحميه... والبين من كل اللجان العدليه...  لقد جاء في  بداية لائحة  أوضاع اللاعبين اي السطر الأول اي  التعاريف.. جاء تعريف الفترة المحمية  فترة ثلاثه مواسم منذ سريان العقد قبل بلوغ المحترف ٢٨ عام نكررها مثني  وثلاث ورباع  قبل ٢٨ سنة ولا يحتاج التعريف لتاويل  وراعي الضأن ناهيك عن  الرجل العادي وقبل هؤلاء يعلم أعضاء اللجان العدليه عمر كابتن المريخ  العجب... ويعلمون العقوبه لاتنطبق عليه... ويعلمون علم اليقين أن اللاعب  عمره ٢٨ عام وتيف... وبالتالي لايتطبق عليه أي عقاب أو جزاء في النظم  واللوائح المنظمة لإبرام اللاعب أكثر من عقد ومع ذلك حصل الحصل ألم أقل لكم  ان الامر يحتاج لثورة.... فإن اللاعبين ابرموا العقود في الفترة المسموح  لهم بالتفاوض والتعاقد  أي ستة أشهر دوليا أو ثلاثة أشهر وطنيا يسمح للاعب  التفاوض والتوقيع قبل انتهاء المدة الواردة بعقده مع ناديه..  وتوقيع أكثر  من عقد ليس بأمر خطير ولايرقي للجرائم الخطيرة قانونا.  وبالتالي لاتنطبق  ماده التزوير والتزييف لان العقود أن كان للاعب أكثر من عقد فإن للأمور  تتضح لمسؤول السستم عند فترة القيد والانتقال المحلية وتلك فتره التقنين  وغير معترف بأي عقد وان صدر من محام خارج اضابير الاتحاد ونظم قيده للاعبين   للمحترف الوطني وفق النظام المعد من للاتحاد الوطني والدولي... وبالتالي  لامجال لاقحام غش اوتزوير اوتدليس اوتزييف أو قتل أو عنصريه لأن الأمر في  النهايه لدى مسؤول السستم ابلج... واللاعبين كانوا في سجل المريخ.... وحسب  الامتداد القانوني للعقود فإن التاريخ الذي عم القرى والحضر  اعتماد  اللاعبين... فإن القرارات من اللجان اللاحقة  كاشفه اي ان الامر موجود  اساسا وليس بجديد للمريخ ودي فلسفة الماده ٢٥ وحماية اللاعبين بقانون  الاتفاق... اي ان اللاعبين مسجلين بالمريخ سلفا  وليس هنالك  أمر جديد  والقرار غير منشيئ لجديد وان  تاريخ اعتماد لاحق كاشف لتاريخ التسجيل وتحسب  المده من تاريخ المخالفه.. َوبالتالي سريان المده من تاريخ المناوله...  والماده أن انطلقت فرضا ٥٩ فإن  العقاب سته مباريات رسمية.. أما الماده  ١!٣/٢٤ من اللائحه حددت العقوبه الأدنى ٤ أشهر والأقصى ٦.اشهر....  المخالفات الخطيرة نكرر المخالفات الخطيرة.... فإن الإيقاف الطويل في  مثل  القرار زهاء موسم هو إعدام للاعب المحترف... وتلك العقوبه في المخالفة  الجسيمة وهي أقل من المده التي جاءت من لجنه الانضباط  مثال العنصريه...  وآخرها ماتم بين كوكاكو وإبراهيموفتش في مباراه الانتر واليوفي هنالك ثمة  ماقد يرتقي للعنصرية ففي مثل  هذه الحالة يتم التحقيق... والبرهان.. أي  التحقيق يستبق اعمال اللجان للبينه.. وفي حالة وجود مخالفه عنصريه أو ضد  الإنسانية كما باللائحة السودانيه يتم احاله الأمر للجهة المختصه لي اللجان  المختصة . واتضح غل وحقد لجنه الانضباط بالقفز بالعقوبة الخاطئ بإنتهاج  اسواء معيار بذبح العداله من الوريد للوريد بإنتهاج.... ما يعرف بالمعايير  المزدوجه التي لامكان لها في مجال الأحكام والقرارات القضائية وغير  القضائية. إلا في حاله الجور والحيف والظلم بفساد الاستدلالات.... عند  العقاب للاعبين بغير سند وقعوا في فتره يسمح بها التوقيع ولم يحدد النص  أكثر من نادي ولا اجتهاد مع النص والمخالفة بتوقيع عدليين لاترقي للجزاء  الجسيم لفت نظر أو غرامه أو إيقاف لعدد من المباريات لايتجاوز سته مباريات  كانت عين لجنه الانضباط الغير مبصره سته أشهر بدل سته مباريات عند مخالف  الماده ٥٩  وطالما لم تنطبق المخالفه ذات التاثيم الطويل الأمد سته أشهر أو  أقل فان الذي يعيب قرار لجنه الانضباط الذي يقع بين أسباب بحيث ينفي بعضها  ما اثبته البعض الآخر  وهنا تكون الصعوبة للشخص العادي قبل القانوني في  مدى العنت والمشقه بمعرفة حيثيات الانضباط الفطيره والتي جاءت خاليه من عمل  القاضي أو من يلبس ثوب القاضي في اللجان العدليه  لأن التطبيق لايخلو من  أمرين الأول دقه تصور الوقائع اي السلوك المادي الذي يرتب القانون عليه  أثرا. ولم يتم الأخذ بالواقعات لأن الوقائع هي مهبط القانون ومحط رحاله أن  وجد المنصف في القرار والأمر الثاني الإنزال السليم للقواعد القانونيه على  تلك الوقائع ولم يتم ذلك.. عليه نأمل أن تكون للجنه الاستئنافات  في  خواتيمها حسنة وحيده ضد خصمها اللدود المريخ بأن يجد الرجل الطيب الإنصاف  لأن الاتحاد ذاته بتكوين لجانه لم يتم تشكيل دائرة تحكيم رياضيه أعلى جهه  قبل لوزان فكان القدر أن تستفذ سبل العداله في البلاد أمام آخر جهة لجنه  الاستئنافات ولن تزيد حرفا بعد هذا... لأنه في عز الكلام يجب أن يسكت  الكلام حتى يقول الحق كلمته ويقيني في أن نجدها لدى لجنة الاستئنافات والله  نسأله الهداية









*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*انقلابات في جدول ترتيب الدوري السوداني
السودان - بدر الدين بخيت




من الدوري السوداني - أرشيفية
أحدثت مباريات الأسبوع التاسع للدوري السوداني الممتاز، هزة في الترتيب العام للدوري، بصعود بعض الفرق وتراجع أخرى.

وقد شهدت الجولة فوز الهلال على الأهلي الخرطوم (3/0)، بينما تعثر المريخ بتعادل سلبي ورابع، أمام الشرطة القضارف.

وهذا بينما خسر هلال الساحل أمام الأهلي مروي (0/1)، والخرطوم الوطني أمام حي الوادي (0/2).

وبهذه النتائج، تصدر المريخ ولكن بشكل مؤقت، برصيد 19 نقطة من 9 مباريات، ويليه الهلال برصيد 18 نقطة من 8 مباريات.

وهي  المرة الأولى التي يقفز فيها الهلال للترتيب الثاني، حيث استفاد من خسارة  هلال الساحل، فدحرجه إلى المركز الرابع برصيد 16 نقطة، بينما قفز مروي  للمركز الثالث بذات الرصيد، لكنه يتفوق بفارق الأهداف.

وخرج الخرطوم الوطني من المراكز الـ4، المؤهلة للتمثيل القاري، إذ تجمد عند 13 نقطة.

قفزات

تقدم  الأهلي مروي في جدول الترتيب، حيث صعد بقوة من المركز الـ5 إلى الـ3، كما  ارتقى حي الوادي من المركز الـ8 إلى الـ5، في أكبر قفزات الجولة.

وصعد هلال الأبيض مجددا، متبعدا عن مراكز الخطر والهبوط المباشر، بعد فوزه على هلال كادقلي (2/1)، رافعا رصيده إلى 11 نقطة.

وحقق  هلال الأبيض الفوز الثالث على التوالي، ويحتاج إلى فوزين آخرين، ليكون  الأكثر تحقيقا للانتصارات المتتالية، في الدوري السوداني، هذا الموسم.

واستعاد هلال الفاشر توازنه بفوزه الأول، بعد 7 مباريات، وذلك على حساب شندي، ليرفع نقاطه إلى 8.

وأكد  فريقان فقدانهما التوازن، في الجولة الـ9، هما هلال الساحل الذي تكبد  الخسارة الثانية على التوالي، والأهلي شندي الذي خسر المباراة الرابعة على  التوالي، وانزلق تدريجيا نحو مناطق الخطر.

ولحق مهاجم منتخب السودان  والهلال، محمد عبد الرحمن، بثنائي صدارة الهدافين، زميله نزار حامد،  ومهاجم المريخ الشاب، الجزولي نوح، وذلك بتسجيله هدفين في مرمى الأهلي  الخرطوم، رافعا رصيده إلى 5 أهداف.




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*صور المريخ في سفرية القاهرة





*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* â–  الــعنــاويـــــن الــعــالميـــــة  :




• سيمبا التنزاني يقهر فيتا كلوب الكونغولي في عقر داره في ابطال افريقيا
• مولودية الجزائر يفرض التعادل على الزمالك بدوري ابطال افريقيا
• سلتا فيجو يزيد معاناة إلتشي بثلاثية في الدوري الاسباني
• تعادل إيجابي بين بولونيا وبينيفينتو في الدوري الايطالي
• لايبزيج يتغلب على أوجسبورج بهدفين لهدف في الدوري الالماني
• السعودية: الباطن يخطف فوزا قاتلا من الرائد .. والفيصلي يهزم الوحدة برباعية 
• سموحة المنقوص يفلت من الهزيمة أمام الطلائع في الدوري المصري
• خسارة مفاجئة لاتحاد العاصمة.. ومولودية وهران يسحق اتحاد بسكرة بالجزائر
• نقل مباراة فولفسبيرجر النمساوي وتوتنهام بالدوري الأوروبي إلى المجر
• ليستر سيتي يفقد جهود مدافعه جيمس جاستين لنهاية الموسم
• بايرن ميونخ يؤكد حسمه صفقة الفرنسي أوباميكانو مدافع لايبزيج الألماني
• ريال مدريد يرحب ببيع نجمه داني سيبايوس إلى آرسنال
• كلوب يعلن غياب فابينيو لاعب ليفربول أمام ليستر سيتي بسبب اصابة
• فولفسبورج الألماني يعلن تمديد عقد لاعبه ماكسيمليان أرنولد حتى عام 2026
• الألمانى توماس مولر لاعب الشهر (يناير) في صفوف فريق بايرن ميونخ
• أنشيلوتي: كوب الشاي حرمني من الاحتفال بهدف إقصاء توتنهام
• بوكيتينو: نيمار تعرض لضربة مؤلمة وسيعود أقوى إلى الفريق في أقرب وقت
• جوارديولا: السيتي ليس فريقًا لا يُقهر.. والتحدي قائم مع مورينيو
• توتنهام في مهمة صعبة أمام السيتي الجائع لمزيد من الانتصارات
• الزمالك مهدد بعقوبة مالية من الكاف بسبب مجموعة من المشجعين في المدرجات
• سواريز: 34 عاما وأمتلك نفس الطموح .. بيرلو: إقالة جاتوزو جزء من عملنا
• سانشيز: أثق في قدرتي على صنع الفارق لإنتر .. سواريز: 34 عاما وأمتلك نفس الطموح
• سيميوني: من الصعب تكرار مسيرة الذهاب.. وسنواجه تشيلسي في أي مكان يرغبون به
• كومان: نيمار ليس لاعبًا لألافيس.. وبرشلونة بيب أفضل من بايرن ميونيخ
• جوارديولا: السيتي ليس فريقًا لا يُقهر.. والتحدي قائم مع مورينيو
• رئيس الاتحاد الإسباني لبيكيه: لا يمكنك التشكيك في نزاهة الحكام




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*■ مــفــكـــــرة الْــيـــــــوْمَ  :

❖ #دوري_ابطال_افريقيا  المجموعات


* صن داونز - جنوب إفريقيا (-- : --) الهلال - السودان 18:00  beIN 7  المجموعة B


* الترجي - تونس (-- : --) تونغيث - السينغال 15:00  beIN 7  المجموعة D


* مازيمبي - الكونغو (-- : --) شباب بلوزداد - الجزائر 15:00  beIN 6  المجموعة B


* حوريا - غينيا (-- : --) بيترو أتلتيكو - أنغولا 18:00  beIN 8  المجموعة C


..................................................  .....

الدوري الإنجليزي  الأسبوع 24


* ليستر سيتي (-- : --) ليفربول 14:30  beIN 2  ذهاب (0-3)


* كريستال بالاس (-- : --) بيرنلي 17:00  beIN 2  ذهاب (0-1)


* مانشستر سيتي (-- : --) توتنهام هوتسبير 19:30  beIN 2  ذهاب (0-2)


* برايتون (-- : --) أستون فيلا 22:00  beIN 2  ذهاب (2-1)


..................................................  .....

❖ #الدوري_الإسباني  ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 23


* غرناطة (-- : --) أتلتيكو مدريد 15:00  beIN 3  ذهاب (1-6)


* إشبيلية (-- : --) هويسك 17:15  beIN 3  ذهاب (1-0)


* إيبار (-- : --) بلد الوليد 19:30  beIN 3  ذهاب (2-1)


* برشلونة (-- : --) ديبورتيفو ألافيس 22:00  beIN 3  ذهاب (1-1)


..................................................  .....

❖ #الدوري_الإيطالي  ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 22


* تورينو (-- : --) جنوى 16:00  beIN 4  ذهاب (2-1)


* نابولي (-- : --) يوفنتوس 19:00  beIN 4  ذهاب (تأجلت)


* سبيزيا (-- : --) ميلان 21:45  beIN 4  ذهاب (0-3)


..................................................  .....

❖ #الدوري_الألماني  ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 21


* بوروسيا دورتموند (-- : --) هوفنهايم 16:30  SKY 1  ذهاب (1-0)


* فيردر بريمن (-- : --) فرايبورغ 16:30  SKY 1  ذهاب (1-1)


* باير ليفركوزن (-- : --) ماينز 16:30  SKY 1  ذهاب (1-0)


* شتوتجارت (-- : --) هيرتا برلين 16:30  SKY 1  ذهاب (2-0)


* يونيون برلين (-- : --) شالكه 19:30  SKY 1  ذهاب (1-1)


..................................................  .....

❖ #الدوري_الفرنسي  ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 25


* باريس سان جيرمان (-- : --) نيس 18:00  beIN 6  ذهاب (3-0)


* ستاد ريمس (-- : --) لانس 20:00  beIN 6  ذهاب (4-4)


* ليون (-- : --) مونبلييه 22:00  beIN 6  ذهاب (1-2)


..................................................  .....

❖ #الدوري_السعودي  ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 18


* التعاون (-- : --) القادسية 14:45  KSA 1  ذهاب (0-1)


* الفتح (-- : --) العين 17:30  KSA 2  ذهاب (4-2)


* النصر (-- : --) الشباب 17:30  KSA 3  ذهاب (1-2)





..................................................  .....


 ■ نــتــائــج مباريــات الامس  :



❖ #دوري_ابطال_افريقيا  المجموعات


* فيتا كلوب - الكونغو (0 : 1) سيمبا - تنزانيا
* الزمالك - مصر (0 : 0) مولودية - الجزائر

..................................................  .....

❖ #الدوري_الإسباني  ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 23


* سيلتا فيغو (3 : 1) إلتشي

#الترتيب : أتلتيكو مدريد (51) ريال مدريد (46) برشلونة (43) إشبيلية (42) فياريال (36)

..................................................  .....

❖ #الدوري_الإيطالي  ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 22


* بولونيا (1 : 1) بينفينتو

#الترتيب : ميلان (49) انتر ميلان (47) يوفنتوس (42) لاتسيو (40)روما (40)

..................................................  .....

❖ #الدوري_الألماني  ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 21


* لايبزيج (2 : 1) أوجسبورج

#الترتيب : بايرن ميونيخ (48) لايبزيج (44) فولفسبورج (38) آينتراخت (36) باير ليفركوزن (35)

..................................................  .....


❖ #الدوري_السعودي  ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 18


* الفيصلي (2 : 4) الوحدة
* الرائد (1 : 2) الباطن

#الترتيب : الشباب (35) الأهلي (34) الهلال (33) الاتحاد (29) الاتفاق (27)

..................................................  .....



*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*#معلقين_مباريات_الاسبوع_القادم


#مباريات_السبت
بتوقيت بغداد
3:30 م ليستر سيتي ضد ليفربول تعليق حسن عيدروس beIN 1 "
4 م غرناطة ضد أتليتكو مدريد تعليق خالد الحدي beIN 3 "
4 م مازيمبي الكونغولي ضد شباب بلوزداد الجزائري beIN 6 "
4 م الترجي التونسي ضد تونغيث السنغالي تعليق عصام الشوالي beIN 7 "
5:30 م بوروسيا دورتموند ضد هوفنهايم ( غير منقولة عربيا ) "
6:15 م إشبيلية ضد هويسكا تعليق نوفل باشي beIN 1 "
7 م باريس سان جيرمان ضد نيس تعليق جواد بده beIN 6 "
7 م صن داونز - جنوب أفريقيا ضد الهلال السوداني تعليق سوار الذهب beIN 7 "
8 م نابولي ضد يوفنتوس تعليق علي محمد علي beIN 4 "
8:30 م مانشستر سيتي ضد توتنهام تعليق خليل البلوشي beIN 1 "
10:45 م سبيزيا ضد ميلان تعليق أحمد البلوشي beIN 4 "
11 م برشلونة ضد ديبورتيفو الافيس تعليق حفيظ الدراجي beIN 1 .

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*في  خطاب رسمي نادي المريخ يطلب خدمات  " ياسر عوض جباره و "بشار فريد محمد"  من نادي الهدف عطبره لانضمامهم لفريق الشباب بنادي المريخ بعد تالقهم مؤخرا  مع نادي الهدف ...




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*مباريات الجوله الأولى من دوري أبطال أفريقيا بتوقيت غرينتش كل التوفيق لانديتنا السودانيه...


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*تعرف على إحصائيات خصوم فريق #المريخ  '' إحصائيات الدوري المحلي لكل فريق '' في المجموعة الثانية بدوري الابطال  ...

يحتل #سيمبا المركز الثاني في ترتيب الدوري التنزاني بـ 39 نقطة
لعب 17 مباراة فاز في 12 وتعادل في 3 وخسر في 2
سجل 41 واستبقل 8

فاز 4 مرات وتعادل مرة واحدة في آخر 5 مباريات


يحتل #فيتا_كلوب المركز الثالث في ترتيب الدوري الكنغولي بـ 32 نقطة

لعب 14 مباراة فاز في 9 وتعادل في 5
سجل 21 واستبقل 7
فاز 4 مرات وتعادل مرة واحدة في آخر 5 مباريات

يحتل #الأهلي المركز الثاني في ترتيب الدوري المصري بـ 21 نقطة
لعب 9 مباريات فاز في 6 وتعادل في 3

سجل 19 واستبقل 4

فاز 3 مرات وتعادل مرتين في آخر 5 مباريات



*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*¶ سيمبا التنزاني يعود من ملعب الشهداء بالثلاث نقاط بفوزه علي فيتا كلوب بهدف نظيف ليتصدر مجموعته موقتا… 


فيتا كلوب (0)___ سيمبا التنزاني (1)




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*جدول مباريـات الجـولة الاولي من مرحلة المجموعات لدوري ابطال افريقيا .. 


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الأهلي يحدد مدة غياب معلول
كووورة - حسين غريب




 علي معلول
أكد  طبيب الأهلي أحمد أبوعبلة، غياب التونسي علي معلول الظهير الأيسر، للإصابة  في لقاء الفريق المقبل أمام المريخ السوداني بدوري أبطال إفريقيا، حيث  سيغيب عن الملاعب لمدة أسبوعين للإصابة.

وقال طبيب الأهلي لموقع  ناديه اليوم: "معلول أجرى أشعة رنين اليوم فور الوصول من الدوحة، بعد أن  تعذر ذلك بسبب الإجراءات الاحترازية ووجود البعثة داخل كبسولة طبية في مقر  إقامتها في الدوحة، وأثبتت الأشعة إصابته بشد في العضلة الخلفية يستوجب  العلاج لمدة أسبوعين".

وأوضح الطبيب، أن اللاعب يبدأ تنفيذ برنامجه العلاجي من أجل تجهيزه للمرحلة المقبلة.

وأشار  أبو عبلة إلى المحاولات الحثيثة التي بذلها الجهاز الطبي من أجل لحاق  معلول بمباراة بالميراس البرازيلي أمس، لكن آلام الخلفية للاعب حالت دون  ذلك.

كما كشف طبيب الأهلي معاناة صلاح محسن رأس الحربة من آلام في  العضلة الأمامية وسيخضع لفحص بالأشعة غدا، لتحديد حجم الإصابة وموقفه من  مباريات الفريق الفترة المقبلة.

وعادت بعثة الأهلي إلى القاهرة عصر اليوم، الجمعة، قادمة من قطر بعد الفوز بالميدالية البرونزية لكأس العالم للأندية.

ويستعد الأهلي لمواجهة المريخ السوداني يوم الثلاثاء المقبل في الجولة الأولى لدوري المجموعات لبطولة دوري أبطال إفريقيا.

على  صعيد آخر، قرر الجهاز الفني استئناف تدريبات الفريق بعد غدٍ الأحد،  استعدادًا لمواجهة المريخ ومنح اللاعبين راحة سلبية، من التدريبات اليوم  الجمعة وغدًا السبت.

ويجري الفريق مسحة طبية بعد غدٍ الأحد تحت إشراف الاتحاد الإفريقي "كاف" قبل مواجهة المريخ.




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الهلال يسعى لمهاداة جماهيره في موقعة صن داونز
السودان - بدر الدين بخيت







يتسلح  الهلال السوداني بكبريائه، وتاريخه العريق في البطولات الإفريقية، حين يحل  ضيفا على صن داونز الجنوب إفريقي، اليوم السبت ، ضمن الجولة الأولى  للمجموعة الثانية من دوري الأبطال.

ويعد الهلال صاحب أعلى عدد من المشاركات، في تاريخ دوري أبطال إفريقيا، برصيد 34 مشاركة.

وتحمل  مواجهة صن داونز للهلال أهمية خاصة، لأنها تصادف ذكرى ميلاده الـ91، حيث  تأسس العملاق الأزرق السوداني، في 13 فبراير/شباط 1930، وهو ما يحتم على  لاعبيه تقديم هدية للجماهير.

ويسعى الهلال لبداية قوية، وتجنب تكرار خروجه من دور الـ16، الذي حدث في النسخة السابقة من البطولة.

وتغير  الهلال السوداني، فنيا وإداريا، عما كان عليه في الموسم الماضي، فقد حلت  لجنة تطبيع برئاسة هشام السوباط، بدلا عن الرئيس التاريخي، أشرف  الكاردينال، الذي انتهت دورة عمله.

ونجح  السوباط في تثبيت أركان النادي، بتأهيل استاد الجوهرة الزرقاء، فأنقذ  مشاركة الفريق القارية، بعدما هدد "الكاف" باستبعاد الملعب لعدم مطابقته  للمعايير المطلوبة، لخوض المباريات الدولية.

وتغير الهلال فنيا،  بالتعاقد مع المدير الفني الصربي زوران مانولوفيتش، والمهاجم الكونغولي  فيني كومبي بونجونجا، ولاعب الوسط الزيمبابوي لاست جيسي.

كما تلقى  الهلال دفعة معنوية ومالية ضخمة، بإعلان المستشار تركي آل الشيخ تكفله  برعاية النادي، فتم التعاقد مع الجناح الدولي الجامايكي، ألفاس باول،  والمهاجم السنغالي إبراهيم أنداي.

ويُعرف الهلال بتحقيق نتائج  إفريقية جيدة خارج أرضه، ففي نسخة الموسم الماضي، حقق الفوز على النجم  الساحلي وبلاتينيوم الزيمبابوي، وهو ما يحفزه أمام صن داونز.




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* ترتيب المجموعة الأولى بعد مباراة الامس|| 






*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*إغلاق أبواب النادي ثلاثة أيام حداداً على رحيل قريش






قرر مجلس إدارة نادي المريخ إغلاق أبواب النادي ثلاثة أيام حداداً على رحيل فقيد الأمة المريخية الأستاذ محمد جعفر سيد أحمد قريش الذي رحل عن دنيانا أمس الخميس سائلين المولى عز وجل له الرحمة والمغفرة وان يجعل مثواه الجنة.


إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون
صدق الله العظيم











*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*مولودية الجزائر يتصدى لطوفان الزمالك ويعود بتعادل ثمين
القاهرة - محمد السويفي 




جانب من اللقاء
سقط  الزمالك المصري في فخ التعادل دون أهداف، مع ضيفه مولودية الجزائر، في  اللقاء الذي استضافه ستاد القاهرة، مساء الجمعة، ضمن الجولة الأولى  للمجموعة الرابعة بدوري أبطال أفريقيا.

فشل الزمالك وصيف النسخة  الماضية في ترجمة سيطرته على المباراة وأهدر العديد من المحاولات على مرمى  المولودية وسط تألق لافت للحارس عبد القادر صالحي ودفاع الضيوف.

وحصل  الزمالك والمولودية، على نقطة من هذه المباراة قبل إسدال الستار على هذه  الجولة، غدا السبت، بلقاء الترجي التونسي وتونجيت السنغالي.

ضغط من البداية



رفع  الزمالك شعار الضغط المكثف مع بداية اللقاء وتحديدا العشر دقائق الأولى  وتسلح الفريق الأبيض بالتسديدات الصاروخية التي أطلقها زيزو وحولها صالحي  حارس المولودية فوق العارضة ثم إمام عاشور ومرت بجوار القائم.

وتماسك  المولودية دفاعيا بشكل جيد وتعامل بنجاح مع ضغط الزمالك في الربع ساعة  الأولى، وعانى الفريق الأبيض من بطء التحضير بشكل واضح بينما أرسل عبد الله  جمعة عرضية حولها محمود علاء بقدمه وأبعدها دفاع المولودية.

أخطر  فرصة للأبيض جاءت بعد مرور 29 دقيقة بعد خروج خاطئ لحارس المولودية في كرة  عرضية وسنحت الفرصة للزمالك لهز الشباك بتسديدة كانت في طريقها للمرمى،  لولا بسالة اللاعب معاذ حداد الذي أبعدها من خط المرمى.

ظهرت هجمات  المولودية بعد نصف ساعة بانطلاقة سريعة أبعدها الونش، الذي أطاح بعرضية  جزائرية أخرى، وأضاع ساسي فرصة خطيرة بتسديدة أبعدها الحارس ثم تصويبة آخرى  من النجم التونسي مرت بجوار القائم وخرج الشوط الأول بالتعادل السلبي.

شوط شيكابالا

أشرك  الزمالك الثنائي شيكابالا وحميد أحداد على حساب حازم إمام ومروان حمدي  لتنشيط الهجوم مع بداية الشوط الثاني، وأحدث شيكابالا نشاطا كبيرا في بداية  الشوط ومرر كرة عرضية أبعدها الدفاع.



وأنقذ  محمود علاء فرصة مرتدة جزائرية كما رد المولودية بإبعاد كرة طولية من  شيكابالا، وأضاع أوباما فرصة خطيرة بضربة رأس علت العارضة.. وأهدر أحداد  محاولة خطيرة برأسية بجوار القائم.

أضاع أحداد فرصة جديدة بتسديدة  بجوار القائم، وعلت تسديدة أوباما العارضة ودفع المولودية باللاعب توفيق  عدادي في الدقيقة 68 على حساب بلال بن ساحة.. وأشرك الزمالك نجمه المغربي  أشرف بن شرقي بدلاً من إمام عاشور.

وجه بن شرقي تصويبة قوية أبعدها  الحارس وحول دفاع المولودية كرة زملكاوية عرضية إلى ركنية سريعة ، وعاد  الزمالك إلى التسرع في إنهاء الهجمات مع محاولات للحصول على ضربات جزاء.

طوفان أبيض



وأشرك  الزمالك الظهير الأيسر أحمد أبو الفتوح على حساب عبد الله جمعة، بينما دفع  المولودية بعبد الحق عبد الحفيظ بدلا من عبد النور بلخير مع الدقيقة 78..  وانطلق بن شرقي في الجبهة اليسرى ولكن بلا خطورة بعد عرضية طائشة فوق  العارضة.

وجه طارق حامد تصويبة صاروخية مرت بجوار القائم، وسقط  شيكابالا في منطقة الجزاء ولكن بدون مخالفة بقرار الحكم تسيما.. وأبعد حشود  عرضية خطيرة قبل تدخل بن شرقي.

علت رأسية ساسي فوق العارضة، وأمسك الحارس ضربة رأس من أحداد وتصدى الحارس لتصويبة زيزو ثم تسديدة فوق العارضة من فتوح.

وأهدر أوباما فرصة خطيرة في منطقة الست ياردات بعد تمهيد من محمود علاء ولكن أوباما سدد فوق العارضة وخرج اللقاء بالتعادل.




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*مجموعة الأهلي والمريخ.. سيمبا يقهر فيتا كلوب في عقر داره
كووورة




سيمبا التنزاني

اقتنص  فريق سيمبا التنزاني فوزا مهما على حساب مضيفه فيتا كلوب الكونغولي بهدف  نظيف مساء الجمعة، بالجولة الأولى للمجموعة الأولى لدوري أبطال  إفريقيا.

سجل هدف اللقاء اللاعب كريس موجالو من ضربة جزاء، احتسبها الحكم بكاري جاساما في الدقيقة 61.

وتصدر سيمبا المجموعة بهذا الفوز، بقيادة مديره الفني الفرنسي ديديه جوميز.

ويستضيف الأهلي المصري ضيفه المريخ السوداني في المجموعة نفسها، يوم الثلاثاء المقبل.

وتأجل اللقاء إلى الثلاثاء نتيجة مشاركة الأهلي حامل اللقب، في كأس العالم للأندية.




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* الحاج ابوسوط يطالب بشطب امير كمال وازاحة سوداكال
 
 كفرووتر/الخرطوم/ طالب رئيس  رابطة المريخ السابق الحاج ابوسوط بشطل كابتن المريخ امير كمال وقال انه لا  يشبه المريخ وقرن ارتباطه بالنادي بالمال وانه على مدرب المريخ عدم اشراك  هذا اللاعب الذي يعد وصمة كبيرة في عمادة لاعبي المريخ واضاف لن نشهد يوما  من الايام ان سمعنا بان كابتن المريخ تمرد وطالب بمستحقاته المالية وواصل  ابوسوط الحديث عن الراهن المريخي وقال اننا سنتوحد من اجل ازالة الكابوس  ادم سوداكال عن مجتمع المريخ وهو لا يشبه المريخ على الاطلاق وحانت الوقت  كي تتوحد جماهير المريخ وتزيل هذا الرجل عن مجتمع المريخ وتعين رئيس في  مكانة النادي وتاريخه الطويل مشيرا الى ان سوداكال ظل يماطل في اللاعبين  ولا يدفع مستحقاتهم فضلا عن ذلك انه طالب المريخ ب200 مليار بسدادها كاش  وهدد المريخ في حالة عدم الدفع ومؤسف جدا ان يتحدث من يقود المريخ بهذه  العة التي لم نعهدها واضاف: اذا كان رئيس المريخ يطالب بمستحقاته ويهدد  رجالات المريخ كيف لا يصدر من كابتن المريخ التمرد والتوقف عن التدريبات  والمطالبة بالحقوق فعلا انه زمان المهازل فلها ان تمرح وتسرح .. وطالب  جماهير المريخ المحتشدة في هذه اللحظات بمباني نادي المريخ من اجل التوحد  والوقوف يد واحدة ضد رئيس المريخ سوداكال حتى يذهب نهائيا عن المريخ وقال  ..الحقوا المريخ فانه يضيع وهو امانة في اعناقكم

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* حشد جماهيري بنادي المريخ يطالب سوداكال بالرحيل
 
 كفرووتر/الخرطوم/ احتشدت اعداد  كبيرة من جماهير المريخ امام مباني المريخ وعقدت جلسة من اجل ايصال صوتها  الى مجلس المريخ لاقناعه بالرحيل بعد الازمات والمشاكل التي ادخل المريخ  فيها آخرها مشكلة اللاعب امير كمال والذي توقف عن التدريبات بسبب مماطلة  المجلس في حقوقه بجانب مشاكل المريخ مع اللاعب اليوغندي سعيدي فضلا عن  مشاكل كثيرة مع الاقطاع ورجالات المريخ ورفضت الجماهير استمرار سوداكال على  سدة الحكم بعد انتهاء فترة حكم وحذرت من اجازة النظام الاساسي لنادي  المريخ في وضعه الحالي برغم اعتراف الاتحاد السوداني به

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* أدي تدريبه الأول بملعب حرس الحدود
 المريخ يتدرب على فترتين اليوم السبت اضغط على الصورة لمشاهدة الحجم الكامل
 المكتب الإعلامي أجرى فريق  الكرة بنادي المريخ تدريبه الأول في الخامسة من مساء اليوم بتوقيت القاهرة  بملعب حرس الحدود الخاص بالتدريبات، وكانت بعثة المريخ قد حلت بفندق حرس  الحدود بعد ان وصلت للقاهرة في الرابعة من فجر أمس الجمعة بقيادة نائب رئيس  البعثة عضو مجلس الإدارة ورئيس القطاع الرياضي الأستاذ عمر محمد عبدالله،  ووجدت بعثة المريخ لدي وصولها إستقبالاً من طاقم السفارة السودانية إضافة  لمناديب النادي الأهلي كما إستقبل البعثة الأستاذ الصادق صالح جابر "مادبو"  نائب الرئيس للشؤون المالية والإستثمار ورئيس بعثة المريخ للقاهرة، وقد  أدى الفريق مرانه الأول بإشراف المدير الفني للفريق التونسي البلجيكي نصر  الدين النابي إضافة لطاقمه المعاون، وقد تدرب الثنائي طبنجة والنيجيري  إديلاي أولامليكان منفردان بالجري حول الملعب، كما قام الدكتور صلاح برسي  بالإشراف على تدريبات خاصة للثنائي الذي يعاني من الإصابة، وشاهد المران من  الخارج الثنائي عماد الصيني إضافة لمصعب كردمان كما شاهده رئيس البعثة  ونائبه إضافة لمندوب السفارة والأستاذة ميرفت حسين مندوبة الإتحاد السوداني  لكرة القدم، وقد إشتمل التدريب على الإحماء والتدرب بالكرة، ومن المنتظر  ان يؤدي الفريق تدريبا اليوم السبت عند الساعة الثانية عشر ظهراً  ومسائي  في السادسة مساءا، ومن المنتظر ان يواصل المريخ إستعداداته لحين موعد  مباراة الأهلي المصري في السادس عشر من شهر فبراير في أولى مباريات المريخ  في دور المجموعات.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*في السلك 
بابكر سلك



يا شمس لا تغيبي 

*تاني من بلدنا قام رحل زول جميل 
*زول من أجمل الناس على الإطلاق 
*إنسان بمعنى الكلمة 
*دوما يرسم البسمة وترسمه 
*يقدمها على طبق من لؤلؤ لكل من يلقاه 
*وتقدمه على شفا عناب وشفاه أقل ما توصف به أنها لمياء 
*غريبة جدا 
*عندما صافح مسمعي خبر الرحيل 
*أتتني دندنة نبيل شعيل من بعيد بنبرة حزاينية 
*تردد 
*يا شمس 
*يا شمس لا لا لا
* لا تغيبي 
*حزن وفراق ودندنة 
*شئ غريب 
*ولكنها الحقيقة 
*لأن قريش هو شمس المريخ التي لا تغيب 
*أخلص للكيان واحترم الكيمان وعمل على انصهار الكل في بوتقة واحدة 
*لأنه علم من أعلام أدب الخلاف والاختلاف 
*يختلف معك بمحبة 
*ويخالفك بشفافية 
*ويساندك بقناعة 
*ويقنعك بأدب 
*كان طموحا 
*يحب أن يرى المريخ كبيرا بمعنى الكلمة 
*لا كبيرا مجرد شعارات ترددها الألوف دون واقع ملموس 
*فكان أول إداري يقوم بحوسبة شئون النادي كي يصبح العمل احترافيا 
*ولا تستغرب أخي الكريم 
*إن قلت لك إن قريش هو من قام بتسجيل (لوقو) النادي كعلامة تجارية 
*سبق الجميع في الفكر 
*فاحتار عصمت عندما سجل الهلال كعلامة تجارية بإسمه 
*وفشل مع المريخ 
*لأن شمس المريخ قد سبقته في إشراق الفكرة 
*قريش لم يبتعد عن هموم النادي حتى وهو خارج المجلس 
*عينو كانت مليانة 
*ولا غرابة 
*فهو ابن الأكرمين ود العز والعجن 
*ولكن التواضع يصوره لك زول عادي 
*عشق المريخ وأهل المريخ وعشقه المريخ وأهل المريخ 
*وفقده المريخ وأهل المريخ 
*ولكنه لم ولن يفقد المريخ وأهل المريخ 
*فسيظل بيننا ماحيينا 
*وسيظل رمزا للفكرة والتطور وإنزال مقررات الإدارة الحديثة على واقع النادي 
*إنه رياضي يظل مكانه شاغرا في الوسط الرياضي على مر الدهور والأجيال 
*اللهم ارحم عبدك محمد جعفر قريش واجعل الجنة مأواه يا أرحم الراحمين. 
*ولن نقول إلا ما يرضي الله 
*إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون
*المهم 
*قالوا الاتحاد العام خاطب المريخ باعتماد النظام الأساسي والعمل على إجازته 
*الحتة دي ما وقعت لي 
*هل المقصود إجازة النظام الأساسي 
*أم إجازة التعديلات المقترحة على النظام الأساسي ؟
*لأنو عندي صاحبي قال لي إذا المقصود إجازة النظام الأساسي 
*كيف حضر المريخ الجمعية الأخيرة بالاتحاد العام بوصفه عضو 
*ولا تتوفر صفة العضو لنادي إلا إذا كان نظامه الأساسي مجازا؟؟؟
*قلت ليهو قد يكون خطأ مطبعي 
*وقد يكون شي تاني 
*وهذا ما يلزم الاتحاد توضيحه 
*وفي سؤال 
*العضوية الأعلنوا عن فتح بابها دي 
*عضوية لي شنو؟؟؟
*إجازة التعديلات؟؟؟
*للإنتخابات ؟؟؟
*لأشياء أخر؟؟ 
*أيها الناس 
*جاطت 
*والمستفيد طويل العمر 
*فالبقاء عنده يقوم على خلافاتنا واختلافاتنا 
*نختلف 
*ويقرم حتة جبنة 
*ونختلف 
*نتلفت نلقاهو كمل الجبنة 
*أيها الناس 
*إن تنصروا الله ينصركم 
*أها 
*نجي لي شمارات والي الخرتوم 
*والينا 
*من واجبك تعزينا 
*فالفقد فقد الجميع والحشا بتقطع جوانا وفينا 

سلك كهربا

ننساك كيف وحتى الكلب الحزن قطع حشاو 
وإلى لقاء
سلك








*

----------


## مريخابي عطبراوي

*نتائج مباريات الدوري الوسيط امس



*

----------


## مريخابي عطبراوي

*جدول ترتيب مجموعات الدوري الوسيط


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*أسطورة المريخ فيصل العجب يصرح عن مباراة الأهلي المصري و المريخ السوداني




فيصل العجب  ||  علاقتي مع المريخ ليس التواجد داخل النادي .. الأحمر هو حياتي

فيصل العجب  || المريخ سيرتاح كثيراً بغياب على معلول

فيصل العجب  || الحذر واجب من مجدي أفشه و كهربا

فيصل العجب  || أتوقع تألق التاج يعقوب في مباراة الأهلي المصري


فيصل العجب  || سيف تيري قادر على هز شباك الأهلي المصري


فيصل العجب  || الأهلي المصري جاهز للمباراة و يستطيع تحقيق الفوز


فيصل العجب  || هناك فوارق كبيرة في الإعداد و الجاهزية و الإنسجام بين الأهلي المصري و المريخ السوداني 

فيصل العجب || رغم صعوبة المباراة و لكن المريخ يستطيع الخروج بنتيجة إيجابية و ذلك يتطلب الكثير من العمل و الجهد

فيصل العجب || الآن أعمل مع كوبر و لكن متابع بشغف ما يحدث داخل النادي الأحمر

فيصل العجب || شخصياً متفائل بنتيجة إيجابية للمريخ أمام الأهلي المصري


فيصل العجب || أي نتيجة إيجابية أمام الأهلي المصري تجعل المريخ يؤدى بقية المباريات بروح معنوية و ثقة عالية

فيصل العجب || ثقتي كبيرة في رجال الأحمر و المريخ في الموعد بإذن الله .







*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------

